# New major firmware for the Canon EOS R should arrive soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2019)

> Getting information on new firmware updates ahead of time has always been a very big challenge. I assume most firmware development has a soft release date because rushing firmware is never in the best interest of customers.
> We’re told that a major functionality firmware update for the Canon EOS R should arrive sometime in the first quarter of 2019. What makes the update “major” and what sort of features are going to be added were not disclosed. It was mentioned that user and media feedback is going to play a major role in future updates for the Canon EOS R and other EOS R bodies.
> The source did say that it’s possible a minor bugfix firmware update will precede the major release.
> More to come…
> *The Canon EOS R is available at Adorama*



Continue reading...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2019)

One of my favorite days is when installing new firmware on my camera


----------



## Bentley Boy (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> One of my favorite days is when installing new firmware on my camera


I’m not usually excited about firmware updates from Canon, but this one promises to be good!


----------



## JonSnow (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> One of my favorite days is when installing new firmware on my camera



Your life must be full of wonders and excitement....


----------



## criscokkat (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm going to guess at a minimum an overhaul of the touch sensor so it's more consistent in it's use. And more re-programability for assigning buttons more functions. 

I'd be curious to see if a good chunk of the new SDK and corresponding API announced for the Canon PowerShot SX70 HS will also come to the Canon R. It seems like this would be mostly a no brainer in most all of canon's future releases. If the API is fast enough you could see some very interesting ipad programs written, especially for landscape or studio photographers. In addition while the SDK is available now, the corresponding new API isn't being released until March, which might coincide with this major firmware release.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 7, 2019)

wonder if they can add that joystick and extra card slot )

kidding... more af cases would be nice to have, and the option to assign a specific button to a very specific AF method (like the 5d4 can). And of course eye AF using servo. 

furthermore, the rumour implies that Canon is actually doing something with this feedback, and I sincerely hope that they apply this to future R bodies too, because some things I think can't be fixed right now (physical button placement of several buttons, mentioned multicontroller,, touch bar?) but could be improved for future models


----------



## amorse (Jan 7, 2019)

You know, despite all the negative press the R received I keep coming back to it as a great potential backup/secondary camera to my 5D IV. I mean, it takes the same battery, has nearly the same sensor, costs less, takes up less space, is lighter... I do think there is a really nice niche there.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 7, 2019)

amorse said:


> You know, despite all the negative press the R received I keep coming back to it as a great potential backup/secondary camera to my 5D IV.


I got it for exactly that reason, traded in my 5Diii. It's a wonderful camera despite all you read to the contrary. Yeah it's not perfect, but it I wish people would stay on the learning curve awhile before posting their damnations.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 7, 2019)

It's a great camera for sure and this firmware is a very good move too, but there's room for improvement and I'm glad Canon is recognising this and actually listening; it will make future R's much better


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 7, 2019)

I own a EOS-R since s a few weeks and start loving it. I get used to the Touch & Drag AF but still miss the joystick some times. The main issue for me is the slow FPs in Servo Mode cmpared to One_Shot. Maybe this get a little better with the new firnware ? fyi: I programmed the MFn Bar to Low ISO (left), Auto Iso (right) and raising ISO (sliding the bar). It works if you get used to it but it is not perfect i think. Sometimes you press / touch a couple of times before Auo ISO is set but i'm getting better with it with the time. I programmed the lens control ring to exposure compensation and use it on the adapter with control ring for my EF lenses. Like that a lot. I mainly purchased it for the 50mm 1.2 honestly and added a grip immediatley - i'm not too much interested in a "small" body. Compared to my 5D4 it does not add a lot and to be honest i would not absolutely need it - but i wanted the 50 1.2 and also wanted to start with the new system.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 7, 2019)

The only thing I want: for the shutter to automatically close when the camera senses a lens change


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2019)

Do people really find it needed to add eye-AF? I haven’t had a single fail to focus on the eye with just the box over the face anyway, at f1.2...


----------



## LDS (Jan 7, 2019)

"It was mentioned that user and media feedback is going to play a major role in future updates"

It may not end well...


----------



## deleteme (Jan 7, 2019)

Moving the AF point on the R with the touchscreen is far faster than any joystick.
For me, I would like more customization options on the buttons. The ones they have are not ones I use much but a toggle for exposure simulation would be wonderful.
Also, independent control ring functions dependent on the mode such as exp comp in AV or TV but aperture in M without pressing another button.

Other improvements may occur to me but overall the camera is a real winner for me.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 7, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> The main issue for me is the slow FPs in Servo Mode cmpared to One_Shot. Maybe this get a little better with the new firnware ?



I wouldn't count on it :/ The fact is, DPAF is great, but that _and _also updating the EVF image means moving a _lot_ of data from the sensor and processing it. I expect it takes an eventual dual-processor R body to get a faster burst rate with Servo AF.


----------



## magarity (Jan 7, 2019)

"because rushing firmware is never in the best interest of customers"

Their QA crew must have nerves of steel. I assume this is not an offshored team.


----------



## Roy Hunte (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> One of my favorite days is when installing new firmware on my camera


It is very satisfying.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Moving the AF point on the R with the touchscreen is far faster than any joystick.
> For me, I would like more customization options on the buttons. The ones they have are not ones I use much but a toggle for exposure simulation would be wonderful.
> Also, independent control ring functions dependent on the mode such as exp comp in AV or TV but aperture in M without pressing another button.
> 
> Other improvements may occur to me but overall the camera is a real winner for me.




I don't own an R yet (waiting for next level up), but I can say definitively that I miss the touchscreen AF point control from the M series as I use 5D4s. Once you are able to whip the focus point around so quickly at will, you don't want to go back. I think people who need to rapidly move the point from one side of the screen to another recognize this, but lots of people are just poking the AF point one or two notches in a direction, and a joystick might feel more positively controlled for those folks. This might explain the diverging preferences. I certainly hope that a pro model in the future doesn't go joystick at the expense of touchscreen AF point control!


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Do people really find it needed to add eye-AF? I haven’t had a single fail to focus on the eye with just the box over the face anyway, at f1.2...



Needed? No. Want it? YES! If we are talking about needed features, our old camera already exceed our photographic abilities.

EyeAF allow us to work faster and concentrate on other aspect of photography in wedding/engagement/portrait (lighting, posing, composition, etc). It would be amazing to take picture of kids. Joystick and touch AF isn't fast enough to focus on moving kid.

Just because you don't use it doesn't mean other people don't want it. 

EOS R eyeAF definitely need the FW. It's isn't as fast as Sony and focus single focus. It really trailed behind Sony eyeAF.


----------



## Roy Hunte (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Do people really find it needed to add eye-AF? I haven’t had a single fail to focus on the eye with just the box over the face anyway, at f1.2...


The eye detect AF works fine on mine, doesn't need any tweaks.


----------



## Roy Hunte (Jan 7, 2019)

Can any one help me as to why I cannot get the level to show on my screen? 
It's the only problem I have.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Do people really find it needed to add eye-AF? I haven’t had a single fail to focus on the eye with just the box over the face anyway, at f1.2...



Same here. As a R user, I have scratched my head every time I’ve seen or read a rant of the “horrible” eye AF. I find face detect to do the job of nailing the eyes in focus every time, even at f1.2. Many “reviewers” obviously haven’t even bothered to try out the face detection.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I don't own an R yet (waiting for next level up), but I can say definitively that I miss the touchscreen AF point control from the M series as I use 5D4s. Once you are able to whip the focus point around so quickly at will, you don't want to go back. I think people who need to rapidly move the point from one side of the screen to another recognize this, but lots of people are just poking the AF point one or two notches in a direction, and a joystick might feel more positively controlled for those folks. This might explain the diverging preferences. I certainly hope that a pro model in the future doesn't go joystick at the expense of touchscreen AF point control!



I've thought that maybe adding an additional touchsensor/screen in the same location as the joystick might work? Trying to squish your thumb on the screen between your face and the camera while keeping a finger on the shutter release isn't the most convenient thing. Albeit I do love the functionality. But in practical application.. see if you agree with me!

When you're shooting in weather that makes your hands numb and cold and you are wearing gloves of sorts, you do not want to use a touchscreen. Rain or ice or dirt, the joystick has proved itself well for me thus far. And if you are moving only a few notches, the touchscreen is probably going to suffice. Trying shooting moving objects or having to change your composition often and quickly.. with the joystick, you might be slower but you'll be accurate. With the touchscreen, I usually make a few swipes before I place it right where I want it. (still better than Sony!!) You gotta think about subjects without eyes. But I do hope that Canon can see the value in what Sony is offering and do something about it. I don't have the EOS-R but on my M5, it can get annoying pretty quick. Yes, as tech gets better so will the user's ability to execute commands with ease but for now, I think former tech works better for me with all things considered.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Needed? No. Want it? YES! If we are talking about needed features, our old camera already exceed our photographic abilities.
> 
> EyeAF allow us to work faster and concentrate on other aspect of photography in wedding/engagement/portrait (lighting, posing, composition, etc). It would be amazing to take picture of kids. Joystick and touch AF isn't fast enough to focus on moving kid.
> 
> ...



Did you try face detection in AI Servo?


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

cellomaster27 said:


> I've thought that maybe adding an additional touchsensor/screen in the same location as the joystick might work? Trying to squish your thumb on the screen between your face and the camera while keeping a finger on the shutter release isn't the most convenient thing. Albeit I do love the functionality. But in practical application.. see if you agree with me!
> 
> When you're shooting in weather that makes your hands numb and cold and you are wearing gloves of sorts, you do not want to use a touchscreen. Rain or ice or dirt, the joystick has proved itself well for me thus far. And if you are moving only a few notches, the touchscreen is probably going to suffice. Trying shooting moving objects or having to change your composition often and quickly.. with the joystick, you might be slower but you'll be accurate. With the touchscreen, I usually make a few swipes before I place it right where I want it. (still better than Sony!!) You gotta think about subjects without eyes. But I do hope that Canon can see the value in what Sony is offering and do something about it. I don't have the EOS-R but on my M5, it can get annoying pretty quick. Yes, as tech gets better so will the user's ability to execute commands with ease but for now, I think former tech works better for me with all things considered.



The touch screen works very well with gloves on, much, much better than my iPhone. The gloves has to be quite thick before they give you an issue.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

The most annoying thing about the R is the implementation of the touch and drag focus. It works, but I like it better on my M5. I really do hope they improve its usability in the next firmware update.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Needed? No. Want it? YES! If we are talking about needed features, our old camera already exceed our photographic abilities.
> 
> EyeAF allow us to work faster and concentrate on other aspect of photography in wedding/engagement/portrait (lighting, posing, composition, etc). It would be amazing to take picture of kids. Joystick and touch AF isn't fast enough to focus on moving kid.
> 
> ...


But when the face detect doesn’t miss children’s eyes running in backlight at 1.2, what more is needed?


----------



## dak723 (Jan 7, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> The most annoying thing about the R is the implementation of the touch and drag focus. It works, but I like it better on my M5. I really do hope they improve its usability in the next firmware update.



Yes, it works better on the M5, but that is almost certainly because the M5 sensor is considerably smaller.


----------



## gbc (Jan 7, 2019)

Allowing the currently useless m-bar to simply function as the AF button would pretty much solve my biggest problem with the camera, which is that the rear-AF button is just too close to the edge to make this comfortable to shoot with for more than five minutes.


----------



## gbc (Jan 7, 2019)

amorse said:


> You know, despite all the negative press the R received I keep coming back to it as a great potential backup/secondary camera to my 5D IV. I mean, it takes the same battery, has nearly the same sensor, costs less, takes up less space, is lighter... I do think there is a really nice niche there.


That's exactly how I've been using it. I've even started leaving my 5D IV at home on occasion when I only want to take one body (though I do make sure to bring a couple extra SD cards. For an important professional assignment, I'm not yet comfortable with it enough to make it the only camera and I'd still take the 5D in that scenario, but for the casual shoot this is a great option, and the wireless file transfer seems to work a lot better than the 5D, which for me hasn't worked in months, maybe due to the latest iPhone update, not sure.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> But when the face detect doesn’t miss children’s eyes running in backlight at 1.2, what more is needed?



I used my it for a month and it hasn't been my experience. I get missed eye if they move especially shooting at @1.4

How active was your kid? If my kids sat still like a bride, Canon's eyeAF isn't an issue.

EOS R don't track that well if the subject is far away or moving a lot


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 7, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> Did you try face detection in AI Servo?



I tried both AI Servo and One shot.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> I tried both AI Servo and One shot.


Did you have problems using the face detection in AI Servo? If so, which lens did you use?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 7, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> Did you have problems using the face detection in AI Servo? If so, which lens did you use?



I don't have problem on face detection but rather the AF keeping up with kids or moving subject. It's also single shot only. 
Canon 24-70 II 2.8, Sigma 14-24, 105 1.4 Art


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Yes, it works better on the M5, but that is almost certainly because the M5 sensor is considerably smaller.


I don’t think so. The problem for me using the “absolute “ setting, and the upper right corner, was that I couldn’t reach the left part of the focusing area without loosing the grip. Further, in absolute mode, the focus point has a tendency to jump to corner while unintended by me. 

The “relative” setting is ok, but slower in use, and a bit fiddely. 

On the M5 it is much easier to move the focusing point all over the AF area, without loosening the grip of the camera.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> I don't have problem on face detection but rather the AF keeping up with kids or moving subject. It's also single shot only.
> Canon 24-70 II 2.8, Sigma 14-24, 105 1.4 Art


The AF with native RF lenses are way superior to EF lenses, but I have been very satisfied with the AF on my L series primes on the EOS R. I haven’t tried any of the EF zoom lenses on the R yet.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 7, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Moving the AF point on the R with the touchscreen is far faster than any joystick.



No it's not. I've shot 5 weddings and over 10,000 frames with the R now. The 5Div is miles faster and more accurate. Especially considering I can start moving the AF points as soon as I start lifting the camera.

I say this, even though I feel, on balance, this is the best camera Canon has ever made.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> I used my it for a month and it hasn't been my experience. I get missed eye if they move especially shooting at @1.4
> 
> How active was your kid? If my kids sat still like a bride, Canon's eyeAF isn't an issue.
> 
> EOS R don't track that well if the subject is far away or moving a lot



Hm, weird... yeah my oldest plays soccer so that’s pretty erratic, and my daughter is always the equivalent of a bouncy ball shot out of Canon into an elevator, always, works great.

And it also works on a swing where the 1dx2 struggled with any type of AF setting.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> No it's not.


Yes it is...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 7, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> The AF with native RF lenses are way superior to EF lenses, but I have been very satisfied with the AF on my L series primes on the EOS R. I haven’t tried any of the EF zoom lenses on the R yet.



When you say native vs non native canon lenses on the EOS-R is "way superior", in what ways? Focus lock or AF speed? If focus lock, in general or having tested them in the same scenario? AF speed for EF lenses should be the same and doesn't account for superiority in terms of AF lock.. ? Are you using a third party adapter?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 7, 2019)

As others have said, I sure wish they could firmware me a joystick onto the back of this thing, but that's not gonna happen.

Touch and drag AF is fine, but despite all the customization settings for it, it's still just a little slow to move the AF point around. Setting it to relative is too slow, setting it to absolute in just one portion of the screen is faster, but just finicky for lack of a better word. I'd love to have an adjustable speed of AF point movement in the settings. I also wish I had the option of either using a joystick or the touch and drag, but they decided joysticks were outdated, or something. 

Also, I know I've seen this mentioned elsewhere, but I wish they just gave us modes to have a smaller subset of all 5,000 AF points be selectable. Even if the camera has thousands of AF points doesn't mean I want to select every single one of them. It just slows things down too much. Just give us a spread of maybe like 100 points, similar to how a DSLR's points are, but spaced out across the whole frame. I feel like this would make selecting a point much faster and easier. Sadly, I'm not sure their focus is on people that only use a single AF point. Feels like camera makers want to push people more and more towards face detection and that kind of technology, no matter how inadequate it still is.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 7, 2019)

Agreed, I use relative and I'd like it to move move so that when I have it set to the top right part of the screen, one swipe on that area goes from one side to the other. Not three swipes.

A really smart touch would be to start off the current speed but get faster the longer you drag it. A bit like when deleting a text on your phone, letters go bit by bit then whole words.

I'd also like to be able to just have the EVF active, but if I hit the playback button to view an image, the camera will detect my eye isn't at the EVF and show it on the rear screen. But just for playback.


----------



## tmroper (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> One of my favorite days is when installing new firmware on my camera


Yeah, it's a good break from the constant installing of updates from Adobe.


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> I wouldn't count on it :/ The fact is, DPAF is great, but that _and _also updating the EVF image means moving a _lot_ of data from the sensor and processing it. I expect it takes an eventual dual-processor R body to get a faster burst rate with Servo AF.


well, i disable DPAF anyway and also lens corrections and all that in order to get maximum speed in terms of fps.


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Needed? No. Want it? YES! If we are talking about needed features, our old camera already exceed our photographic abilities.
> 
> EyeAF allow us to work faster and concentrate on other aspect of photography in wedding/engagement/portrait (lighting, posing, composition, etc). It would be amazing to take picture of kids. Joystick and touch AF isn't fast enough to focus on moving kid.
> 
> ...



well, i focus on the face and use surrounding af points on my dslr - servo mode to track and then shoot bursts - i shoot running dogs since decades basically and they move faster than kids. works fine for me


----------



## londonxt (Jan 7, 2019)

I just thought of something cool! A calibration option for the touch screen for the AF point selection. So you can customise the touch screen for your own thumb reach ability


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jan 7, 2019)

londonxt said:


> I just thought of something cool! A calibration option for the touch screen for the AF point selection. So you can customise the touch screen for your own thumb reach ability



yeah, agree. a sensitivity adjustment. something like what we have with mouse cursor


----------



## miketcool (Jan 7, 2019)

Just add an *intervalometer so I don't have to carry one around. Thanks Canon!*


----------



## Adelino (Jan 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Hm, weird... yeah my oldest plays soccer so that’s pretty erratic, and my daughter is always the equivalent of a bouncy ball shot out of Canon into an elevator, always, works great.
> 
> And it also works on a swing where the 1dx2 struggled with any type of AF setting.



I guess you meant cannon unless your camera shoots bouncy balls ;-)


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 7, 2019)

cellomaster27 said:


> When you say native vs non native canon lenses on the EOS-R is "way superior", in what ways? Focus lock or AF speed? If focus lock, in general or having tested them in the same scenario? AF speed for EF lenses should be the same and doesn't account for superiority in terms of AF lock.. ? Are you using a third party adapter?


AF speed of the EF lenses is the same using the R or the 5DIV. I don’t think the USM motor performs any different in terms of speed, whether it is RF or EF. Acquiring precise focus and shot however, is significantly faster with the R+RF50, than any EF lens I’ve tested on the R. The RF35 isn’t that impressive, but I’d say better than any EF lens I’ve tried. 

I got a good deal on a used Rf24-105 last week. I tried it shooting seals in our local aquarium. Shooting conditions were hard. The seals swims fast in front of a glass window, and the time you have to acquire focus is less than a second. Lighting was poor, I had to shoot at ISO 12800, f4 and 1/640 of a second. The R nailed focus over and over again. Just a few days earlier I was at the same location with the 5DIV and 24-70 f2.8LII, in roughly the same shooting condition. I did get some keepers with that combo as well, but percentage wise it was terrible compared to the R+RF24-105 combo. The 5DIV would fire more often, while the R held back till it nailed the focus. The R didn’t make the shot every time I tried, though.


----------



## tron (Jan 7, 2019)

Rumor has it that it will include a new mirror for the R camera


----------



## gbc (Jan 7, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> As others have said, I sure wish they could firmware me a joystick onto the back of this thing, but that's not gonna happen.
> 
> Touch and drag AF is fine, but despite all the customization settings for it, it's still just a little slow to move the AF point around. Setting it to relative is too slow, setting it to absolute in just one portion of the screen is faster, but just finicky for lack of a better word. I'd love to have an adjustable speed of AF point movement in the settings. I also wish I had the option of either using a joystick or the touch and drag, but they decided joysticks were outdated, or something.
> 
> Also, I know I've seen this mentioned elsewhere, but I wish they just gave us modes to have a smaller subset of all 5,000 AF points be selectable. Even if the camera has thousands of AF points doesn't mean I want to select every single one of them. It just slows things down too much. Just give us a spread of maybe like 100 points, similar to how a DSLR's points are, but spaced out across the whole frame. I feel like this would make selecting a point much faster and easier. Sadly, I'm not sure their focus is on people that only use a single AF point. Feels like camera makers want to push people more and more towards face detection and that kind of technology, no matter how inadequate it still is.


My biggest issue with the touch and drag AF is that sometimes I'm trying to be discreet about my shooting and have the LCD screen flipped closed, so then my only option to move AF is to use the directional buttons, which are impossible to move quickly and useless if you need to capture fast action.


----------



## TAF (Jan 8, 2019)

Viggo said:


> One of my favorite days is when installing new firmware on my camera




I think I prefer reading all the comments on Canon Rumors after other people have done it.

I always wait at least a couple of weeks after a firmware drop to see how things really work out...


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 8, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> well, i focus on the face and use surrounding af points on my dslr - servo mode to track and then shoot bursts - i shoot running dogs since decades basically and they move faster than kids. works fine for me



You don't have to take my word for it. Just check out a bunch of YouTube videos regarding Canon eyeAF. I'm just sharing my experience vs my brief experience with Sony A7III, A9, and A7RIII.

It isn't about what YOU and I can do. This is about technology making things easier for us to concentrate on photographic process.

It's silly to say you can do this and that so you don't need this feature. It's same argument for AF lens vs manual lens, TTL vs manual, Sony's eyeAF vs Canon AF.

If you think you don't think you don't need it, move along. You don't need to convince me. My experience of Canon eyeAF is there are huge room for improvement and it's trailed behind Sony's eyeAF just like Sony is trailing behind Canon's DPAF. 

I'll take advantage whatever technology offer to me for my NEED.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> The AF with native RF lenses are way superior to EF lenses, but I have been very satisfied with the AF on my L series primes on the EOS R. I haven’t tried any of the EF zoom lenses on the R yet.



The performance on adapted lens has exceed the performance of my Canon 5D IV. Canon eyeAF is limited to single shot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2019)

I've been thru firmware updates for my cameras for almost 20 years. I have learned not to expect major changes. The biggest one was for my 7D, and it really never added anything I needed.

Since the R is a new model, there may be a few bug fixes that apply to unusual situations, and some additional features that sound good on paper, but in the real world, they will be incremental and hardly noticeable to me.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Viggo said:


> But when the face detect doesn’t miss children’s eyes running in backlight at 1.2, what more is needed?



It's limited to single shot not continuous eye detect AF. With kids, it's spray and pray if they are running to get the best expression. I can think of scenarios that's useful for wedding works. If you are satisfy with the way things are, you don't need this. No need to explain to me who used this close to a month. It doesn't need my need yet.

I only need 7 FPS at most for my style of shoot, but I know plenty of sport photographer than want 1DXII FPS to shoot sport. Should I tell them why they need more than 7 FPS?


----------



## KirkD (Jan 8, 2019)

Hopefully, the autofocus on the EF100-400 L II is improved. It worked beautifully with my 6D, but often hunts and completely misses with my R.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 8, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> No it's not. I've shot 5 weddings and over 10,000 frames with the R now. The 5Div is miles faster and more accurate. Especially considering I can start moving the AF points as soon as I start lifting the camera.
> 
> I say this, even though I feel, on balance, this is the best camera Canon has ever made.



That may be for you but with just a bit of practice I can make the focus point jump to any spot I want. In addition the focus points go right to the edge.


----------



## Timedog (Jan 8, 2019)

If they added 120fps @ 1080 but put some limitation like 30-60s clip length I'd be ecstatic to prevent overheating, or did something in software to lessen the banding when raising shadows I'd be ecstatic, but that seems like a pipe dream...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2019)

Adelino said:


> I guess you meant cannon unless your camera shoots bouncy balls ;-)


Haha! Lol yes!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> It's limited to single shot not continuous eye detect AF. With kids, it's spray and pray if they are running to get the best expression. I can think of scenarios that's useful for wedding works. If you are satisfy with the way things are, you don't need this. No need to explain to me who used this close to a month. It doesn't need my need yet.
> 
> I only need 7 FPS at most for my style of shoot, but I know plenty of sport photographer than want 1DXII FPS to shoot sport. Should I tell them why they need more than 7 FPS?


Face detect is not limited to One shot or single shot.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 8, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've been thru firmware updates for my cameras for almost 20 years. I have learned not to expect major changes. The biggest one was for my 7D, and it really never added anything I needed.



The firmware update for the original M made autofocus a lot faster and almost usable.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> The firmware update for the original M made autofocus a lot faster and almost usable.


And the 1dx firmware 2.0.0 or what it was, was massive..


----------



## londonxt (Jan 8, 2019)

Some more power-saving modes/options would be nice...


----------



## edoorn (Jan 8, 2019)

Nikon is upping the game too: https://www.dpreview.com/news/70116...deo-support-and-cfexpress-support-to-z-series
(along with a new f/4 wide angle lens for Z)


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 8, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Moving the AF point on the R with the touchscreen is far faster than any joystick.



Question - and I don't mean to be troll, I'm seriously interested.

Since we have winter season, many R owners should already have opportunity to use their cameras when temperatures outsides are a lot bellow 0C/32F. So how good / fast is selecting AF point on R when you wear gloves?

Edit: And when we come to these weird questions. Is there any R owner who is strongly left eye dominant and like / must use left eye while using viewfinder? How is touchscreen AF comfortable in that case? Aren't you touching touchscreen with your nose exactly at the place where are you supposed selecting AF points?


----------



## londonxt (Jan 8, 2019)

I tried using gloves with touch-screen tips but didnt have much luck during some day treks over Christmas. Not sure if those gloves are just old or the screen isnt picking up the pressure. Reverted to centre point and recomposing. In fact in some trekking instances I would prefer to stash the screen away for protection. Oh how I miss eye-controlled focusing on my EOS 3!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2019)

I bought a pair of 20 dollar gloves with touchfunctionality, and have been using it in -10 celcius and it worked exactly like using my fingers, the same as on my iPhone,
Only easier to hit smaller icons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> I wouldn't count on it :/ The fact is, DPAF is great, but that _and _also updating the EVF image means moving a _lot_ of data from the sensor and processing it. I expect it takes an eventual dual-processor R body to get a faster burst rate with Servo AF.



Actually, the 1 series (at least the last two iterations, the 1dx and the mark II) have had *3* processors. A dual processor, plus a dedicated, slightly older processor often dedicated to metering. This has been Canon's answer to its processor and throughput limitations in the past, but this might be less practical in a heat- and energy/battery- limited environment like a mirrorless camera.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 8, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, the 1 series (at least the last two iterations, the 1dx and the mark II) have had *3* processors.



Yes, indeed. I was thinking more 5Ds or 7D2 style dual DIGIC which would likely help quite a bit—assuming it's not sensor readout speed that's the bottleneck (and it might actually well be. A DSLR has three dedicated sensors for three different operations (AF, metering, imaging), but a mirrorless has to work with one.)


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 8, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> You don't have to take my word for it. Just check out a bunch of YouTube videos regarding Canon eyeAF. I'm just sharing my experience vs my brief experience with Sony A7III, A9, and A7RIII.
> 
> It isn't about what YOU and I can do. This is about technology making things easier for us to concentrate on photographic process.
> 
> ...



You must have had a bad day or why are you so angry on me ? I never questioned that Sony'S Eye-AF may be better than someone else's Eye-AF - i just never use it. And what would do a great Eye AF on a Sony for me if i had to use a body with terrible ergonomics ? I'm a professional child photographer by the way - earning 80% of my money from doing child photography - about 1000 kids per year. Never had to use eye AF - that's all i wanted to say - eye AF in general (no matter which camera brand) is overrated. I can only smile about the " i can concentrate on other things in photography if usinge Eye AF."


----------



## Ron_v_W (Jan 8, 2019)

Roy Hunte said:


> Can any one help me as to why I cannot get the level to show on my screen?
> It's the only problem I have.


Well, you don't describe what you tried already, but did you check pages 397 and 398 from the user guide? Specifically page 398 tells you how to hide the electronic level, maybe you accidentally switched it off?


----------



## Ron_v_W (Jan 8, 2019)

Ladislav said:


> Is there any R owner who is strongly left eye dominant and like / must use left eye while using viewfinder? How is touchscreen AF comfortable in that case? Aren't you touching touchscreen with your nose exactly at the place where are you supposed selecting AF points?



Today my colleague tried my EOS R and he (is left handed and) has a dominant left eye. And you guessed right, he kept changing the AF-point with his nose. Very annoying. But then we changed the settings in such a way that he should use the left-hand side of the screen to select the AF-point. Then he repositioned his left hand in such a way that he could use his left thumb for selecting the AF-point. It took some learning time, but after a while this was just as easy for him as it had been for me, using my right thumb.
Depending on the size of your face/nose, your nose will always touch the same position on the screen. In the settings you can choose various areas of the screen so you can always find a range that doesn't interfere with your nose.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 8, 2019)

Ladislav said:


> Question - and I don't mean to be troll, I'm seriously interested.
> 
> Since we have winter season, many R owners should already have opportunity to use their cameras when temperatures outsides are a lot bellow 0C/32F. So how good / fast is selecting AF point on R when you wear gloves?
> 
> Edit: And when we come to these weird questions. Is there any R owner who is strongly left eye dominant and like / must use left eye while using viewfinder? How is touchscreen AF comfortable in that case? Aren't you touching touchscreen with your nose exactly at the place where are you supposed selecting AF points?



Using the type of gloves I use all winter, I have no issues with the touch screen on the EOS R. The same gloves are useless with the iPhone. 

The gloves I use is meant for activity, so they aren’t the thickest and warmest. I never use thicker gloves, so I wouldn’t know when you get issues due to gloves on the R.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 9, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> You must have had a bad day or why are you so angry on me ? I never questioned that Sony'S Eye-AF may be better than someone else's Eye-AF - i just never use it. And what would do a great Eye AF on a Sony for me if i had to use a body with terrible ergonomics ? I'm a professional child photographer by the way - earning 80% of my money from doing child photography - about 1000 kids per year. Never had to use eye AF - that's all i wanted to say - eye AF in general (no matter which camera brand) is overrated. I can only smile about the " i can concentrate on other things in photography if usinge Eye AF."



I'm not angry at you. Sorry if I seem to be. I just annoy with everyone trying to defend Canon when they still behind. I get post like why do I need better eyeAF when it's working fine for me, etc. You are absolutely right about Sony's ergonomic.

How you do things doesn't matter to me. If technology offered things to make it easier, I'll take advatange of it. Why would I go back to my Canon 6D with focus and recompose when Canon 5D IV is available.

Can I still shoot wedding/kid with single card slot with Canon 6D? Sure I can.

If you think certain feature is overrated then move along. No need to explain to someone who understand the value of certain tech and will take advantage of it. I don't need 4K RAW, log feature, video features, but I don't waste my time convince to someone who may use that feature.


----------



## tmc784 (Jan 9, 2019)

What about 5D Mark IV new firmware update ?


----------



## djack41 (Jan 9, 2019)

Roy Hunte said:


> The eye detect AF works fine on mine, doesn't need any tweaks.





Roy Hunte said:


> The eye detect AF works fine on mine, doesn't need any tweaks.


Eye AF is a game changer for wedding photographers.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 9, 2019)

Ron_v_W said:


> Today my colleague tried my EOS R and he (is left handed and) has a dominant left eye. And you guessed right, he kept changing the AF-point with his nose. Very annoying. But then we changed the settings in such a way that he should use the left-hand side of the screen to select the AF-point. Then he repositioned his left hand in such a way that he could use his left thumb for selecting the AF-point. It took some learning time, but after a while this was just as easy for him as it had been for me, using my right thumb.
> Depending on the size of your face/nose, your nose will always touch the same position on the screen. In the settings you can choose various areas of the screen so you can always find a range that doesn't interfere with your nose.



Thanks, that's what I was afraid of. While changing the settings seems reasonable workaround and in many cases it will work it will cause troubles while handling zoom lenses or heavier lenses where the left hand simply needs to be elsewhere.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 9, 2019)

Ladislav said:


> Thanks, that's what I was afraid of. While changing the settings seems reasonable workaround and in many cases it will work it will cause troubles while handling zoom lenses or heavier lenses where the left hand simply needs to be elsewhere.



I'm left eye dominant and it can still be done. I have the multifunction bar set so that the right tap locks/unlocks drag to focus. Tap button, drag focus, tap button to lock again.


----------



## milliggg (Jan 9, 2019)

As for user feedback on bodies....make the bodies more the size of the DSLRs. The smaller cameras are harder to hold.


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 9, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> I'm not angry at you. Sorry if I seem to be. I just annoy with everyone trying to defend Canon when they still behind. I get post like why do I need better eyeAF when it's working fine for me, etc. You are absolutely right about Sony's ergonomic.
> 
> How you do things doesn't matter to me. If technology offered things to make it easier, I'll take advatange of it. Why would I go back to my Canon 6D with focus and recompose when Canon 5D IV is available.
> 
> ...



Oh i'm not trying to defend Canon nor do i blame Sony or someone else. I tried almost every camera brand and many models , i actually owned a few nikons. All have their pros and cons - it's just that the ergonomics count the most for me and Canon wins here since a while. And anything else is not really bad on a Canon as well.  But no reason to defend - i just (like you) be annoyed by those people always come up with something to celebrate Sony (whether its better Eye AF or what else) - the bodies still suck. Anyway have a good day.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 9, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> The firmware update for the original M made autofocus a lot faster and almost usable.



And although it wouldn't have affected most users, adding f/8 autofocus to the 5D3 in a firmware update opened up a huge range of extra lens + exteder possibilities.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2019)

KirkD said:


> Hopefully, the autofocus on the EF100-400 L II is improved. It worked beautifully with my 6D, but often hunts and completely misses with my R.



Its great with mine, even with my 1.4 and 2X TC stacked, I get AF lock on when already focused at a resaonably close range. With one TC, it just snaps to focus.

I do set the focus limiter to keep it from racking from extremely close to infinity, but that's just a matter of setting the equipment correctly.

If your lens is hunting, see if you can try a different one, something is definitely wrong, likely a lens issue, but it could be something in the camera or adapter.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 9, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> Oh i'm not trying to defend Canon nor do i blame Sony or someone else. I tried almost every camera brand and many models , i actually owned a few nikons. All have their pros and cons - it's just that the ergonomics count the most for me and Canon wins here since a while. And anything else is not really bad on a Canon as well.  But no reason to defend - i just (like you) be annoyed by those people always come up with something to celebrate Sony (whether its better Eye AF or what else) - the bodies still suck. Anyway have a good day.



I completely agree Sony's ergonomic definitely a huge turn off. I'm still waiting for them to improve on ergonomic, EVF, fully touch screen LCD. They trailed behind in Canon. 
The 1/2-1 stop is meaningless for me since I shoot people and prefer Canon color. Once we talk about adapted lens, Canon EOS R work so much better than Sony camera. That's why I'm waiting for EOS R Pro.

Have a nice day too


----------



## knight427 (Jan 10, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Moving the AF point on the R with the touchscreen is far faster than any joystick.
> For me, I would like more customization options on the buttons. The ones they have are not ones I use much but a toggle for exposure simulation would be wonderful.
> Also, independent control ring functions dependent on the mode such as exp comp in AV or TV but aperture in M without pressing another button.
> 
> Other improvements may occur to me but overall the camera is a real winner for me.



I played around with the R at my local big box. Of course I was stumbling through and none of teenagers were able to help, but I found that dragging the focus point around was pretty slow. I assume there is some way to change the drag speed? I had to keep lifting my thumb.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 10, 2019)

knight427 said:


> I played around with the R at my local big box. Of course I was stumbling through and none of teenagers were able to help, but I found that dragging the focus point around was pretty slow. I assume there is some way to change the drag speed? I had to keep lifting my thumb.


You can't specifically change the drag speed, which is my main annoyance with it.

What you can do is set it to "absolute" point selection, and specify only a portion of the touch screen to be active. What that does is it makes only a portion of the touch screen active to select an AF point (say maybe the top right or the lower left.) But then, what happens in "absolute" mode is that the focus point will go to exactly where ever you touch or drag. It makes the point move faster, but it's kind of finicky to use. You can't, as you described, lift your thumb and swipe across the same area to move the point further in the direction you want to go. In "absolute" mode, moving your thumb back and re-swiping along the same area would pull the focus point back to where you landed your thumb, and then move it in the direction you swiped. So lifting your thumb and swiping across the same area multiple times would just move the AF point back and forth over the same part of the frame over and over.

Canon really needs to allow us to adjust the drag speed in relative mode to make this touch and drag AF thing actually work well.


----------



## knight427 (Jan 10, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> You can't specifically change the drag speed, which is my main annoyance with it.
> 
> What you can do is set it to "absolute" point selection, and specify only a portion of the touch screen to be active. What that does is it makes only a portion of the touch screen active to select an AF point (say maybe the top right or the lower left.) But then, what happens in "absolute" mode is that the focus point will go to exactly where ever you touch or drag. It makes the point move faster, but it's kind of finicky to use. You can't, as you described, lift your thumb and swipe across the same area to move the point further in the direction you want to go. In "absolute" mode, moving your thumb back and re-swiping along the same area would pull the focus point back to where you landed your thumb, and then move it in the direction you swiped. So lifting your thumb and swiping across the same area multiple times would just move the AF point back and forth over the same part of the frame over and over.
> 
> Canon really needs to allow us to adjust the drag speed in relative mode to make this touch and drag AF thing actually work well.



Ah, yes that explains what was going on. Thanks for the explanation. 

It sounds better to use just a corner of the screen to effectively increase the drag speed. The other frustrating part of "absolute" mode while using the flippy screen (instead of the EVF) was that touching the screen for a new focus point also triggered the shutter. Again, I'm sure that is an option that can be adjusted, but overall the default behaviors weren't intuitive to me.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 10, 2019)

Don’t forget you can also adjust sensitivity


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 10, 2019)

knight427 said:


> Ah, yes that explains what was going on. Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> It sounds better to use just a corner of the screen to effectively increase the drag speed. The other frustrating part of "absolute" mode while using the flippy screen (instead of the EVF) was that touching the screen for a new focus point also triggered the shutter. Again, I'm sure that is an option that can be adjusted, but overall the default behaviors weren't intuitive to me.


I think that is called "touch shutter." And as far as I know, it's defaulted off. Maybe someone in the store previously turned it on before you started messing with it.

I actually settled on using "relative" mode on my camera. Absolute mode using just a corner of the screen does allow you to move the point around faster, but it just seemed too twitchy to me. Like I would move my thumb up to the touch screen just to get my bearings, and as soon as I would touch it, the AF point would jump to whatever point I touched, and I had to waste time getting it back where I wanted. It's very hard to land your finger right where you want it on the touch screen without looking at it.

Also, when holding the camera in portrait mode, having it set to absolute also becomes very awkward as now the corner of the screen you were using to set the AF point might be harder to reach when you're holding the camera differently.

I just want my joystick back.  I feel like a joystick would work great if you could just hold it in a certain direction and the AF point would move in that direction until you let off. Ideally, the speed of the point moving would be adjustable, and perhaps it would move faster the longer you held down the joystick, so you could position the point precisely, but also quickly move it across the frame.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 11, 2019)

I use my R and mkIV side by side on jobs and the joystick on the mkIV works OK but not super fast and then only within the much smaller range of focus points.
I use the touchscreen on absolute with the lower right of the screen active.
I have disabled touch shutter.
After a bit of practice I was able to place my thumb just where I wanted the FP to be. I attribute this to years of using a Wacom tablet that instilled the practice of positioning accurately on a screen.
When I first used the tablet I thought I would go mad, now I can't live without it and curse loudly when forced to use a mouse and its relative position.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 11, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> I use my R and mkIV side by side on jobs and the joystick on the mkIV works OK but not super fast and then only within the much smaller range of focus points.
> I use the touchscreen on absolute with the lower right of the screen active.
> I have disabled touch shutter.
> After a bit of practice I was able to place my thumb just where I wanted the FP to be. I attribute this to years of using a Wacom tablet that instilled the practice of positioning accurately on a screen.
> When I first used the tablet I thought I would go mad, now I can't live without it and curse loudly when forced to use a mouse and its relative position.


I can SO relate to the placement of a point using Wacom vs mouse, I have no patience with a mouse


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jan 11, 2019)

if Canon can improve the servo focus to be fast and accurate at the medium or high shooting speeds then I might pick one up....pretty much everything else is good enough for the price of one. 8 fps with good continuous tracking even with the slight screen blackout would be great. Looking forward to trying it out with the 500 f4 and teleconverters


----------



## federico Botella (Jan 19, 2019)

It would be good if the new firmware removes the banding in silent photography with the electronic shutter


----------



## Viggo (Jan 19, 2019)

federico Botella said:


> It would be good if the new firmware removes the banding in silent photography with the electronic shutter


Not going to happen, but I do hope they sort out the green banding that happens when using flash and pushing a bit in post.


----------



## digigal (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone know when this firmware is expected to be released?
Catherine


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2019)

digigal said:


> Anyone know when this firmware is expected to be released?
> Catherine


No, but I'd put my money on the last week in March.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 22, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> No, but I'd put my money on the last week in March.


That's very specific! Last week of the quarter?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 22, 2019)

Jethro said:


> That's very specific! Last week of the quarter?


Its just a perception, Canon sometimes gives estimates of 1st quarter, and that usually means very close to the end of the quarter. They have not given a time table, so its just my guess, and as likely to be right or way off. I've been saying that since the R came out.


----------



## Roy Hunte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ron_v_W said:


> Well, you don't describe what you tried already, but did you check pages 397 and 398 from the user guide? Specifically page 398 tells you how to hide the electronic level, maybe you accidentally switched it off?


Will check it out.


----------



## Roy Hunte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ron_v_W said:


> Well, you don't describe what you tried already, but did you check pages 397 and 398 from the user guide? Specifically page 398 tells you how to hide the electronic level, maybe you accidentally switched it off?


I found the problem......I was looking at the last pages of the manual, the level doesn't work with Face Detect + Tracking on.
I should have read the manual in more detail...................


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 24, 2019)

Roy Hunte said:


> I found the problem......I was looking at the last pages of the manual, the level doesn't work with Face Detect + Tracking on.
> I should have read the manual in more detail...................


Yeah, the level also doesn't show up on the 5D4 in live view if you have face tracking on. It's very frustrating until you figure out what the problem is. I have no idea why these cameras are like this. Not enough processing power to display a level and track faces at the same time??


----------



## Viggo (Jan 26, 2019)

I so wish they would just throw that stupid level as far away as they can...

Please bring back the one on the optical VF like the 1dx2, just two ways at the top of the VF, it worked...


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes, the level is obtrusive and obnoxious. I wish you could adjust the size and position of it. The only thing the EOS R level has going for it is that you can see it when taking a photo of something dark. The one on the 5D4 was impossible to see in the dark.


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 8, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> I'd also like to be able to just have the EVF active, but if I hit the playback button to view an image, the camera will detect my eye isn't at the EVF and show it on the rear screen. But just for playback.




YES. YES, YES, YES.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah, this frustrates the hell out of me too. I just want the EOS R to act like a DSLR as far as shooting goes... EVF for taking photos, screen for playback and menus. But they seem intent on forcing the screen to act as a live view whenever your eye is not up to the EVF.

Even more frustrating, for all their crappy menu structures, you can set up the Sonys (at least the A7 III, unsure about the others) so that they do act that way. As much as I hated the ergonomics and menus on the Sony, they were easily customized.


----------



## wyotex43n (Feb 8, 2019)

I just returned from a week in Yellowstone. I rented a Eos R with 24-105 for a second camera to take along with my 
7dmk2. 
Here are my impressions. 
AF is very accurate. Good in low light. 
I loved the the full frame sensor as compared to my 7dmk2. 
With the naked hand using the touch screen to move focus is great in live view. Through the viewfinder its a little clumsy due to reach but ok on fairly static subjects. Moving subjects make it much less effective. 
With touch sensitive gloves the accuracy of moving the focus point became much more difficult. It was in single digit temps much of the time and having to remove even a thin touch glove became an issue. 
I constantly had to recenter the af dot and using the trash key to do this was had to use with gloves. 
I tried to use the Mf bar but it was finally quit trying as it was costing to much mental energy. 
I really missed the control wheel on the back but finally trained my self to use the upper wheel. 
It worked well with my EF 100-400 1.4 EX combo. focused more accurately than the 7dmk2 with this combo. 

EVF Like the information provided and the simulation of exposure. 
The momentary hesitation between frames means fast subject are lost. 
Not a BIF camera but I new that going in. 

24-105 is very sharp and i like the balance. 
I found the zoom ring to be too close to the camera and to small. Many time I would adjust the zoom and move the focus especially with gloves. 

Overall a very nice camera. Great quality pictures. I think this is aimed at the Vloggers, General consumers, Its not a BIF wildlife/ sport camera but I knew that going in. 

For my needs I would like the combo of a new type of fast joystick along with the touch focus. Also no delay in EVF, and the a combo of the old controls and new.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2019)

wyotex43n said:


> I just returned from a week in Yellowstone. I rented a Eos R with 24-105 for a second camera to take along with my
> 7dmk2.
> Here are my impressions.
> AF is very accurate. Good in low light.
> ...



If there were one improvement I could pick, it would be elimination of that delay. 

The touch screen sensitivity can be increased, that might help with gloves.


----------



## Rumourhasit (Feb 8, 2019)

If only they can fix the touchscreen to stop the focus point being activated by my nose


----------



## wyotex43n (Feb 8, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If there were one improvement I could pick, it would be elimination of that delay.
> 
> The touch screen sensitivity can be increased, that might help with gloves.



It was sensing the gloves but I think the real issues is the gloves make a bigger fingerprint making it harder to position accurately.


----------



## wyotex43n (Feb 8, 2019)

Oldguyslovetech said:


> If only they can fix the touchscreen to stop the focus point being activated by my nose



I experienced that issue also. The trying to hit the trash can to recenter it with gloves was not easy.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 8, 2019)

wyotex43n said:


> I experienced that issue also. The trying to hit the trash can to recenter it with gloves was not easy.


I assigned “deactivate” touch’n drag to the SET button. So turn it on, move the point and turn it off, it stays locked in place


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 12, 2019)

I started a new thread, but Firmware 1.1.0 has bean released. It's very minor. I sure hope there's more to come!


Firmware changes:
Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes. 
1. Support for "continuous shooting" is available when "silent shutter" has been enabled.
2. Corrects a phenomenon in which an error may occur if there is a large number of files in a specific format on the memory card.
3. Corrects a phenomenon in which an error may occur when silent shutter has been enabled.
4. Corrects a phenomenon in which horizontal linear noise may occur when using specific lenses together with certain recording image quality settings.
5. Corrects a phenomenon in which the information displayed in the viewfinder may become abnormal.

https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...type=firmware&firmwaredetailid=tcm:13-1776857


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> I started a new thread, but Firmware 1.1.0 has bean released. It's very minor. I sure hope there's more to come!
> 
> 
> Firmware changes:
> ...


Original post.


Getting information on new firmware updates ahead of time has always been a very big challenge. I assume most firmware development has a soft release date because rushing firmware is never in the best interest of customers.
We’re told that a major functionality firmware update for the Canon EOS R should arrive sometime in the first quarter of 2019. What makes the update “major” and what sort of features are going to be added were not disclosed. It was mentioned that user and media feedback is going to play a major role in future updates for the Canon EOS R and other EOS R bodies.
*The source did say that it’s possible a minor bugfix firmware update will precede the major release. *


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2019)

Would make a lot of sense to announce the "major" firmware update with "major" functionality upgrades concurrently with the announcement of the lower tier EOS RP model. I'd think you'd want to add as much distinction between the models as possible. 

One of these two machines is going into my gear collection for video production, just can't tell which yet until all this news hits.

What's really encouraging is that Canon is doing this (at least rumored) so soon after initial release. Suggests they are truly committed to speeding up their processes as their brass alluded to a year or two back in an interview.

I know this is a longshot, but I'm gonna have some silly hope that Canon puts a similar RAW feature for video (in tandem with the Atomos Ninja) that Nikon announced with the Z6. That was really something neat. And MILCs really are so well geared for video. I love how my 1DX2 does 4K, but it can be a real bear to use for video sometimes and I can record 4K out of it (how about a firmware update for that Canon?)


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

As was pointed out elsewhere, if Canon intended for this to be received as a minor bug fix, they probably wouldn't have rolled the version all the way to v1.1.0. But, who knows...


----------



## jkirch76 (Feb 13, 2019)

Canon has to add a lot in their next Firmware update to the EOS R if the EOR RP is really comming with the latest updated specs.
Otherwise it will just rest in peace on the shelves. So many features missing with the same Processor and just a larger sensor.
That would be disapointing.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 14, 2019)

What features are missing on the EOS R that is on the RP? I don't see anything significant...


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 14, 2019)

Eye AF in Servo!!!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 14, 2019)

You know what they should add? The ability to rearrange My Menu items from the different Tabs .. I have after using the camera a lot, found out that I would like to have items on my third tab moved to my first tab etc, but can I do that ? Noooope, it’s annoying...


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 15, 2019)

Dave Etchells has confirmed (via canon - he even has a date that he withheld) that there is in fact a firmware update for the EOSR that allows continuous eye AF.

https://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2019/02/13/juicy-tidbits-on-canon-eos-rp-interview-q-and-a

He mentioned it In the article, but it’s unclear. He clarified it in the comments.


----------



## jkirch76 (Feb 22, 2019)

Eye AF in Servo and Focus Stacking should be added in EOS R firmware.
Although I think there is room for improvement for Eye AF.

I'd prefere the EOS R over the RP because of grip and feel I have with my large hands. Have borrowed it a couple of times already.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 22, 2019)

Viggo said:


> You know what they should add? The ability to rearrange My Menu items from the different Tabs .. I have after using the camera a lot, found out that I would like to have items on my third tab moved to my first tab etc, but can I do that ? Noooope, it’s annoying...



I feel your pain! Once a year or so, I break down and re-order the items so my most used features are on the first tab. I fight it until moving it takes way less time than the time spent clicking to the next tab. I know to some that will sound trivial, but not to me. Viggo - I get it


----------



## Viggo (Feb 22, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> I feel your pain! Once a year or so, I break down and re-order the items so my most used features are on the first tab. I fight it until moving it takes way less time than the time spent clicking to the next tab. I know to some that will sound trivial, but not to me. Viggo - I get it


That’s good to know I’m not the only one


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2019)

jkirch76 said:


> Eye AF in Servo and Focus Stacking should be added in EOS R firmware.
> Although I think there is room for improvement for Eye AF.
> 
> I'd prefere the EOS R over the RP because of grip and feel I have with my large hands. Have borrowed it a couple of times already.


A more appropriate RF Macro lens would be nice with focus stacking, I hope that my 100L works with it. I might even ditch my bellows, but I'll keep my rack to position the camera to its best fov.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone experienced choppy EVF feed?

We had a gorgeous sunny day for the first times since Christmas almost and I brought my camera out and all of a sudden just looking through the VF with AF engaged it suddenly had a brief pause every few seconds, never experienced that before and it didn’t really go away outside. I have HighSpeed feed engaged and use the RF50. It made it impossible to time a shot and was seriously annoying, like watching video and a very slow connecting. It freezes and continues over and over...

Edit: just tried it indoors and it does work now, could it be too bright? The images was correctly exposed between 1/2500-1/8000s at f1.2-2.0. Serious bummer if the EVF doesn’t work properly in the sun.


----------



## dtgphoto (Feb 24, 2019)

On the Canon USA website it mentions FEB in the tech specs... Is this focus stacking?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2019)

dtgphoto said:


> On the Canon USA website it mentions FEB in the tech specs... Is this focus stacking?


No, it's flash exposure bracketing, and is a feature we have had for quite a while.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Has anyone experienced choppy EVF feed?
> 
> We had a gorgeous sunny day for the first times since Christmas almost and I brought my camera out and all of a sudden just looking through the VF with AF engaged it suddenly had a brief pause every few seconds, never experienced that before and it didn’t really go away outside. I have HighSpeed feed engaged and use the RF50. It made it impossible to time a shot and was seriously annoying, like watching video and a very slow connecting. It freezes and continues over and over...
> 
> Edit: just tried it indoors and it does work now, could it be too bright? The images was correctly exposed between 1/2500-1/8000s at f1.2-2.0. Serious bummer if the EVF doesn’t work properly in the sun.


My EVF pauses after every shot. I think you are referring to something different, but that is all I've seen, and I have used mine in very bright sun.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 25, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My EVF pauses after every shot. I think you are referring to something different, but that is all I've seen, and I have used mine in very bright sun.


Thanks

Yeah, the lag after each shot and between shots in a burst I’m okay with.

This is just when looking through with af engaged. I’ll try and see if there are more situations it happens. But, never seen it before in any situation.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 4, 2019)

Canon if you are listening, I would like to see these fixed for your next firmware:

1) The warning message about leaving the camera in sunlight. This delays the closing of the shutter requiring the user to WAIT until the message disappears before they can change lenses. Please give us the option to delete this message altogether OR allow the shutter cover to close immediately upon powering off the camera (no delay)

2) The touchpad is unavailable during metering and is non responsive. Tried to set to activate auto ISO but touching does nothing at times. However you can activate auto ISO at any time by touching the "ISO" button on the LCD screen. This is frustrating. Please allow touchpad to be used at any time for fluid operation.

3) Possible to dedicate a physical button to activate auto ISO? Not to open a menu to SELECT AUTO, but automatically turn ISO to "Auto."

4) I will look again but I do not see where you can set an actual physical shutter speed minimum like you can with Fuji cameras. There's just shutter speed compensation + and -. I want to set an actual minimum speed manually.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> Canon if you are listening, I would like to see these fixed for your next firmware:
> 
> 1) The warning message about leaving the camera in sunlight. This delays the closing of the shutter requiring the user to WAIT until the message disappears before they can change lenses. Please give us the option to delete this message altogether OR allow the shutter cover to close immediately upon powering off the camera (no delay)
> 
> ...



Page 87 of the latest user manual. Select Manual and set the minimum shutter speed.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 5, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah, the lag after each shot and between shots in a burst I’m okay with.
> 
> This is just when looking through with af engaged. I’ll try and see if there are more situations it happens. But, never seen it before in any situation.


I've only seen something like this when shooting at very high ISOs, about 20,000+. When AF engages, the EVF gets very slow and laggy. Never during shooting in decent light and lower ISOs though.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

Shaun Gibbs said:


> Page 87 of the latest user manual. Select Manual and set the minimum shutter speed.


Thank you will try looking for the "manual" option. I didn't see it last time. Guess I missed it!


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

On another note it would be nice if the camera could have multiple Auto ISO settings like Fuji does. Letting you switch on the Fly. I do not think the R offers this?

And take advantage of this by detecting EV light levels and defaulting to Auto ISO #2 for example where you set a different minimum shutter speed.

So for example on Fuji you can set

Auto ISO #1 - 200-12,800 ISO, min. speed 1/125th

Auto ISO #2 800-6400, min. speed 1/40th

It doesn't detect light levels though. but it would be cool if you could set the camera to switch to a set of custom ISO settings if it detects you are shooting in a dim environment. I imagine that would be super easy to implement programming wise. =) Or even just set it in camera for a certain time (past 5PM) or whenever it gets dark in your area. I shoot completely differently at night.

Of course I just do this all manually.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> On another note it would be nice if the camera could have multiple Auto ISO settings like Fuji does. Letting you switch on the Fly. I do not think the R offers this?
> 
> So for example on Fuji you can set
> 
> ...


That’s how I use the C modes (on my 1D X, I haven’t set then up on my R yet because I got the camera a couple of days before leaving for a business trip that I’m still on). But I have one C mode based on Av for static subjects with a slower minimum shutter speed and a low upper ISO limit, and another based on Av for moving subjects with a faster minimum shutter speed and a higher upper ISO limit.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

That makes sense. I never thought of using C mode like that. It would be for one tiny setting but I guess that could work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> That makes sense. I never thought of using C mode like that. It would be for one tiny setting but I guess that could work.


In my case, it’s also for AF – the ‘static subjects’ C mode is one shot with single point selection, whereas the ‘moving subjects’ C mode is AI servo with automatic point selection for tracking.

The 1D X also allows me to set the mode with the M.Fn button next to the shutter, and to restrict the modes available for that (I have just M and those two C modes enabled, and those three cover >95% of my shooting needs. That makes switching between them very efficient. If I need other modes, I can just re-enable them. I’m haven’t yet checked to see if I can set the R up in a similar way.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> That makes sense. I never thought of using C mode like that. It would be for one tiny setting but I guess that could work.


I use C1 for static, C2 for moving, and C3 for fast moving. Different ISO, different AF modes, and different AF points.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry for being OT, but didn’t want a new thread for this.

Is anyone else annoyed, and hoping for a firmware fix, by the fact that when shooting with flash and disabling Exposure Simulation the camera still simulates the selected WB?

In other words, is it seriously meant to simulate 5600K even when shooting under tungsten with flash?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Sorry for being OT, but didn’t want a new thread for this.
> 
> Is anyone else annoyed, and hoping for a firmware fix, by the fact that when shooting with flash and disabling Exposure Simulation the camera still simulates the selected WB?
> 
> In other words, is it seriously meant to simulate 5600K even when shooting under tungsten with flash?


Don't all Canon cameras default to 5,500ºK when they detect a Canon flash?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2019)

On another note, which really should be a new thread, my 1DX MkII's expose to mid-tone not 12%, a half stop under mid-tone. Anybody else notice their newer cameras are tending to a slightly lighter exposure now?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 8, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't all Canon cameras default to 5,500ºK when they detect a Canon flash?



Yeah, no the issue is that when I use flash and for example 5600K, when under tungsten and looking through the EVF it’s dark orange because the flash wb is way different than indoor lights.

My wish is that the evf would show a neutral white balanced video feed rather than simulating the 5600K, after all it’s only the 1/20.000s moment where the flash goes off it’s correct...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2019)

Ah, got it. Things we never had to contemplate with OVF's


----------



## Viggo (Mar 8, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Ah, got it. Things we never had to contemplate with OVF's


Haha, that’s true, but I see more advantages than disadvantages overall


----------



## deleteme (Mar 11, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, no the issue is that when I use flash and for example 5600K, when under tungsten and looking through the EVF it’s dark orange because the flash wb is way different than indoor lights.
> 
> My wish is that the evf would show a neutral white balanced video feed rather than simulating the 5600K, after all it’s only the 1/20.000s moment where the flash goes off it’s correct...



This is something that I have asked for with my other brand mirrorless. With all the customizing options available I think this should be one.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 11, 2019)

amorse said:


> You know, despite all the negative press the R received I keep coming back to it as a great potential backup/secondary camera to my 5D IV. I mean, it takes the same battery, has nearly the same sensor, costs less, takes up less space, is lighter... I do think there is a really nice niche there.


Same sensor, better processor! I agree, though not a perfect replacement for a 5d IV, I find it to be much better than everyone had thought it would be with the negative vocalizations and negative press... So far I like it, I'm hoping that once I've acclimated myself to it and the system, that I'll love it... Hope springs eternal! lol..


----------



## mkamelg (Mar 14, 2019)

In the next update of the firmware Canon definitely should not forget about enabling "Eye Detection AF" in "SERVO AF" mode.











Why? Because "Eye Detection AF" in "SERVO AF" mode works better than in "ONE SHOT" mode which is clearly visible in fragments from 3:55 and from 11:58.

By the way. Six months ago I asked Canon USA in a comments section under this video about some feature availability:






Me:


> There is A LOT options in this camera which can be customized, definitely more than in any Canon DSLR camera. Proper customization for a specific user takes a lot of time. One day camera can be damaged in some way (which I do not wish anyone) and when will be repaired at authorized service center all your customized options could be lost, on example when motherboard will be replaced.
> 
> So I have a simple question. Can I save my customization settings also to SD card like in EOS C200 camera?
> 
> ...



Canon USA:


> Hi there! It is not possible to save camera settings to a memory card like can be done with the EOS C200. We hope this answers your question.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 14, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing today. On Fuji cameras, you can save your full setup on your computer desktop via USB cable (I think you can do it wirelessly too)

Took me about 2 hours to set up my EOS R. And nearly the same to set up my Fuji. Do not want to do it all over again.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 19, 2019)

Do we know when this major firmware update is coming? I thought it was around March.


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 19, 2019)

killswitch said:


> Do we know when this major firmware update is coming? I thought it was around March.


Last I heard, it is supposed to come before the end of Q1. But who knows...


----------



## Viggo (Mar 25, 2019)

Got a «confirmed» on the new firmware from Canon today. 

No release date, but new info soon and release of the firmware “within a few weeks”.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Mar 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Got a «confirmed» on the new firmware from Canon today.
> 
> No release date, but new info soon and release of the firmware “within a few weeks”.



Woohoo. Can't wait. I hope it has the goodies we are expecting.


----------

